# duda con diagrama de estados para llenado de tanques, simulacion plc



## seth9008 (Nov 7, 2011)

hola a todos

agradeceria su ayuda. Tengo que hacer un diagrama de estados (y el diagrama de escaleras para plc) de un sistema de llenado de tanques de agua...

El sistema funciona así: se tiene un tanque principal T1 que distribuye agua a otros 2 tanques T2 y T3 por medio de electroválvulas. Cada tanque tiene 2 sensores de nivel todo/nada para indicar el nivel de agua; S1 y S2 para T1, S3 y S4 para T2 y S5 y S6 para T3 (S1, S3, S5 sensan el nivel máximo; S2, S4 y S6 sensan el nivel mínimo) y también cada tanque tiene una electroválvula para su llenado: K1 para T1, K2 para T2 y K3 para T3 (K2 y K3 están conectados a T1; K1 está conectado a la llave de agua). 
Si en el tanque T1 está vacío (S2=0, S1=0) se se abre K1 (K1=1); si se llena (S1=1, S2=1) ó si está medio lleno (S1=0, S2=1) K1 está cerrado (K1=0); si hay inconsistencia en el sensado (S1=1; S2=0) se enciende una lampara indicadora

ésto es para los otros 2 tanques por igual con sus respectivos sensores y válvulas.

el problema que tengo es en la descripcion de los estados. Ya he hecho el diagrama de estados para cada tanque, sin embargo, el problema viene cuando trato de unirlos, ya que no me tengo que esperar a que T1 se llene si quiero que T2 o T3 se llenen tambien (en caso de que todos los tanques estén vacios), porlo que no lleva secuencia alguna (nada de que se llene T1 y despues T2 o 3...), además de que el diagrama no lleva inicio, espieza en donde lo ubiquen los sensores de nivel.


----------

